# VNPC couldn't set up connection to remote server ...

## JohnBat26

Hello.

I have a big problem with vpnc.

BUG in gentoo bugzilla: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=380399

--------

My environment:

uname -a: 

Linux dragon 3.0.1-pf #3 SMP PREEMPT Tue Aug 16 01:03:41 MSD 2011 x86_64

Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T7200 @ 2.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

Vpnc version:  0.5.3 

-------

when I  run: vpnc, it try connect to remote server, but without success   :Sad: 

----------

vpnc --debug 1

vpnc version 0.5.3

IKE SA selected psk+xauth-3des-md5

NAT status: this end behind NAT? YES -- remote end behind NAT? YES

Enter Username and Password.

---------

My vpnc.conf:

---------

## generated by pcf2vpnc

IPSec ID XXX

IPSec gateway vpn.xxx.net

IPSec secret cisco_vpn_1357

IKE Authmode psk

------------

Q1: What I do wrong ? 

Q2: Why vpnc hungs ?

----------

